# Saw IV; another sequel ...



## Slayer89 (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, to be completely honest, I didn't care for it as much as the first three. The first two were the best by far, but this one fell behind them all(not just sequentially either). It just seemed like they were trying to hard to have twists everywhere to get the central plot up to the same quality as the Saw movies started out with. They just had too much going on. I'll probably see it again to try and get the full effect of it, but it didn't leave me with the same feeling the others did.


----------



## Mogwaii (Oct 27, 2007)

hm, thats interesting
im going to see it tonight
im a huge fan
hopefully im not let down!


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's my overall impression of the movie.



Don't get me wrong, I LOVED the first two, and thought the third was pretty good as well. This one just left something to be desired.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 27, 2007)

Isnt X Japan doing a song for the movie?


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, they did a song called "I.V." for it. I don't remember hearing it actually in the movie, though. But then again, it wouldn't surprise me if I just didn't notice it.


----------



## Regor (Oct 27, 2007)

Fuck me, I thought it was AWESOME!

I didn't care for III that much, and most of my friends thought III was better than II, and I loved II (and the original), but I thought IV was the best! I loved the HUGE mindfuck at the end of the movie. And I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 27, 2007)

I give it 3 Dios out of a possible 5.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 27, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Isnt X Japan doing a song for the movie?



DAMNIT, I was going ask that.


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 28, 2007)

Regor said:


> Fuck me, I thought it was AWESOME!
> 
> I didn't care for III that much, and most of my friends thought III was better than II, and I loved II (and the original), but I thought IV was the best! I loved the HUGE mindfuck at the end of the movie. And I can't wait to see what's next.



I thought they tried too hard with the ending. There was just too much going on. But, after a day of thinking and talking about it, it's growing on me a bit more. The first and second were still by far the best, IMO. This one was more like a really fucked up episode of CSI, haha.

I have a feeling the next one will either be amazing or pure shit, though. Hopefully the first option, since they already have it and the sixth in the works.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate these kind of horror movies.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 28, 2007)

But those films are funny, you always know what happend next


----------



## bobbyretelle (Oct 28, 2007)

i liked it. but, they need to fucking end them, all i can think of are those animated land before time movies where they have something along the lines of "Land Before Time MDCLXXXVIII + 1/2 The Dino Famine" even when i was a kid that annoyed the fuck out of me.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 28, 2007)

i liked it but the first two are.... err killer, third one was just ok.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 29, 2007)

The saw series has gotten worse the less jigsaw is involved. The jigsaw charater is what made the first and 2nd movie. He lack of involvment in the third one really brought that film down( and the fact that the twist was just stupid as fuck). The fourth one made little sense. I got it, but was very confused. Det. Huffman's involvement is not explained and is said to be what the 5th installment will reveal. So basically if your going to see 4 prepare to leave with more unanswered questions than the first 3 combined.


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 29, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> The saw series has gotten worse the less jigsaw is involved. The jigsaw charater is what made the first and 2nd movie. He lack of involvment in the third one really brought that film down( and the fact that the twist was just stupid as fuck). The fourth one made little sense. I got it, but was very confused. Det. Huffman's involvement is not explained and is said to be what the 5th installment will reveal. So basically if your going to see 4 prepare to leave with more unanswered questions than the first 3 combined.



I have to agree with pretty much all that was said.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 30, 2007)

I actually give it 4.5/5 to be honest.

    

I like the twists, they all make sense, and I have been thinking back about little details scattered in the film (ie, they really aren't that huge twists really). I also liked the back story as well.

You know, they can quite happily end it on 4 to be honest, for me I like the way it kind of wraps up everything else 

I still think #1 is awesome, whilst 2 is my least favorite. I rate this one not as good as 1, but better than 3. 3 is just a collection of horrible deathsa, which is good, as that is fun to watch  shit storyline though (but not as bad as 2)


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 30, 2007)

how can you hate 2?? 1 and 2 are the best and only ones really worthwhile. And 4 leaves planty of questions. How can you wrap it up there when we don't even know how det. huffman became involved with jigsaw?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 30, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> how can you hate 2?? 1 and 2 are the best and only ones really worthwhile. And 4 leaves planty of questions. How can you wrap it up there when we don't even know how det. huffman became involved with jigsaw?



They're not wrapping it up with that, they're making 5 and 6.


----------



## Adam (Oct 30, 2007)

I saw it ast night, it was pretty good, but like many others said it wasnt as great as 1+2, but can someone answer me this, why is jigsaws body in that room at the end of the movie, while at the beginning it clearly showed him having an autopsy at the morgue Someone please clear this up for me


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 30, 2007)

Adam said:


> I saw it ast night, it was pretty good, but like many others said it wasnt as great as 1+2, but can someone answer me this, why is jigsaws body in that room at the end of the movie, while at the beginning it clearly showed him having an autopsy at the morgue Someone please clear this up for me



Honestly, this confused me as well. But what I thought and was told by others is that the autopsy scene was based after the rest of the movie.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 30, 2007)

The autopsy occurs after the movie. You basically missed the whole point or twist if you will. Saw 3 and 4 happen at the EXACT same time. The beginning is a flashback. Remember when the one detective is grilling jigsaw's wife and another detective comes in and says, "the second doctor has been kidnapped"? That doctor they weret talking about was lynn from saw 3. that was one of the more obvious hints.



eleven59 said:


> They're not wrapping it up with that, they're making 5 and 6.



Can you please read throught the thread before commenting? When I said it was a horrible spot to rap it up with saw 4 I was referring to 7 dying trees comment. His comment went like this- 

"You know, they can quite happily end it on 4 to be honest, for me I like the way it kind of wraps up everything else "

Had you read that my comment would have made more sense to you. 

Thanks


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Can you please read throught the thread before commenting? When I said it was a horrible spot to rap it up with saw 4 I was referring to 7 dying trees comment. His comment went like this-
> 
> "You know, they can quite happily end it on 4 to be honest, for me I like the way it kind of wraps up everything else "
> 
> ...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 31, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> how can you hate 2?? 1 and 2 are the best and only ones really worthwhile. And 4 leaves planty of questions. How can you wrap it up there when we don't even know how det. huffman became involved with jigsaw?


Yeah, i just don't really rate two that much. Not as interesting as the other ones to be honest, kind of reminds me more of the old nightmare on elm street et all films where everyone dies in turn, not really many interesting plot twists etc... It was a bit of a let down for me after the first saw.

4 does leave questions, but I think I am the kind of guy that does quite like films that don't wrap every loose end up. It's nice having unanswered questions, although to be honest in 4 the only completely unanswered question is how the detective gets involved. But I do like the backstory a lot, gives reason for it all.

I dunno, I really liked it


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

You know, I'm reading everyone's comments with an open mind, and I gotta say, the way 7 Dying Trees talks about it has got me interested, as I also like movies that leave questions (y'know...like the first one?  ).


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 31, 2007)

Leaving questions is all good guys, but not explaining a large part of the plot and ending it there just makes a bad movie.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 31, 2007)

The German band that I play for are on the sound-track to 2 & 3. Haven't watched any of them, guess I probably should at some point


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 31, 2007)

No shit, what is the name of the band? I'd like to check it out man.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought the first one was perfect. The others are just additional deadwood. If they are making six of them, it's bound to get awful at some point. Look at any other series that has done that many movies. Hellraiser starts off awesome, but gets really lame when DJ's start chopping people up with killer CD's. Halloween was awesome, but wtf was Halloween III all about? Police Academy was hilarious, but what the hell was the last one about and what did it have to do with the others, besides the a couple of the same characters? Don't even bring up Jaws!

The perfect number of movies to stop at is three. 

I'll see Saw IV, but by golly, if they make a Saw VI, ....


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 31, 2007)

they will make a saw 5 and 6 for that matter. The franchise is under contract for 5 and 6 already. And trust me your going to be so confused and have at least one giant question lingering that you will at least see saw 5.


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lozek said:


> The German band that I play for are on the sound-track to 2 & 3. Haven't watched any of them, guess I probably should at some point



Would it be Samsas Traum ?


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I just got back from seeing "30 Days of Night". For those looking for a good Halloween movie, I do recommend it over Saw. Tons of action, blood, vampires ... what more can you ask for from that sort of movie?


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 31, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> Well, I just got back from seeing "30 Days of Night". For those looking for a good Halloween movie, I do recommend it over Saw. Tons of action, blood, vampires ... what more can you ask for from that sort of movie?



How about a credible ending? That movie was awesome up until the last ten minutes. That was the stupidest shit I have ever seen in my fucking life and ruined that movie for me. I know it was based on a comic book or whatever but that just didn't fit what was going on in the rest of the movie.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 31, 2007)

I just saw "Planet Terror." Aside from it being a little campy/corny, it was really pretty good.

The ending of "House of 1000 Corpses" was pretty odd, I thought.

I'm still waiting for a decent psychological horror film to come out this millenium. Saw I was about the closest to a recent good psych horror flick I can think of. There have been many poor attempts at this genre, though...anyone have any reccomendations?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 31, 2007)

bostjan said:


> I just saw "Planet Terror." Aside from it being *a little campy/corny*, it was really pretty good.



Yeah, but that was kinda the point  



> I'm still waiting for a decent psychological horror film to come out this millenium. Saw I was about the closest to a recent good psych horror flick I can think of. There have been many poor attempts at this genre, though...anyone have any reccomendations?



 Silent Hill could've been incredible, but they didn't go in that direction


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 31, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> How about a credible ending? That movie was awesome up until the last ten minutes. That was the stupidest shit I have ever seen in my fucking life and ruined that movie for me. I know it was based on a comic book or whatever but that just didn't fit what was going on in the rest of the movie.



The ending was pretty shit, but the rest made up for it. Honestly, with the way it was going I didn't expect much of an ending anyway. I thought it was a pretty good flick for what it was.


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 1, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> The ending was pretty shit, but the rest made up for it. Honestly, with the way it was going I didn't expect much of an ending anyway. I thought it was a pretty good flick for what it was.



I thought they would come up with something better than that. That was lame.


----------



## Slayer89 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, the main character WAS played by Josh Hartnett after all ...

Why waste an epic ending on him?

Honestly, I was half expecting everyone to day on the last day.


----------



## Lozek (Nov 1, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Would it be Samsas Traum ?



That's the one, I play live guitar for them. The new album is out tomorrow and I would definitely recommend it, although it's VERY different to the songs on the soundtracks. Much more of a black metal feel to them, more musically complex with an added dose of KVLT.

The Myspace has got the remixes that Central European labels insist on at the moment, so here is a link to one of the more commercial tracks on the album Auf den Spiralnebeln


----------



## bostjan (Nov 1, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Silent Hill could've been incredible, but they didn't go in that direction






It was not a bad film, but I was really excited when I heard it was coming out. The more I saw preview, the better it seemed, until I read the first reviews. The game was ten thousand times better as far as the storyline and the psychological thrill.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 1, 2007)

bostjan said:


> It was not a bad film, but I was really excited when I heard it was coming out. The more I saw preview, the better it seemed, until I read the first reviews. The game was ten thousand times better as far as the storyline and the psychological thrill.



It's true. I've haven't played the first one yet (still trying to track down a copy) but my girlfriend and I play 2, 3, and 4 constantly (I'm on my third or fourth run through 4 right now, she's on her third or fourth run through 3). 

It should have been more story, more creepy atmosphere, and less cheap scares. Like the 2nd game, where the first 10 minutes of the game nothing really happens except you running around collecting items, etc. but being completely creeped out and expecting _something_ just because of sound effects and fog. 

Shame they're completely fucking up the second movie:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0938330/plotsummary (sounds closer to a combination of the 3rd game and the 1st movie)

Check out more of my thoughts on how the movies _should_ be made (including casting ideas  ) here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/34680-silent-hill-2-a.html


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

X-Japan I.V.


----------



## Ken (Nov 4, 2007)

I just, um, "saw" the first one.

Pretty good flick. These are my type of movies. I'll definitely be seeing the second one.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 4, 2007)

There's four of these atrocities now?!


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 5, 2007)

The first one I loved, the second one, I didn't hate, the third wasn't bad in concept, but they added way too much cheap gore (especially compared to the first one). Haven't seen IV yet.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally watched this last night. Pretty entertaining.


----------

